
Markets down 4.6% today and down 10% from its highs. Is it time to buy the dip? - financeoholic
https://www.financeoholic.com/buy-dip-markets/
======
1996
No. Dont do that.

There are many sharks that will bleed you dry.

You can't buy the dip, just enter the market at a time that suits you,

